# I need quick help - How long should I heatpress rhinestones to make sure they don't come off in the wash?



## mamag

Hi everyone. I am new, still experimenting and practicing my methods and which materials I like, etc. However, I am accepting orders from a few folks. 

*Problem*: My first 'real' order as a new business was completed today. I had hoped to drop it off this afternoon but...

One of my 'practice' hoodies came out of the wash w/ half the rhinestones missing!!!!! Now I am afraid to give my customer her t-shirt fearing hers will come off in the wash, too! HELP! How unprofessional. How can I ask for money?

I have made several items w/ vinyl or rhinestones or vinyl AND rhinestones. I wash them all regularly to 'test' their durability...and I purposely don't follow the care instructions I'll give w/ my items (wash inside out, use care when treating stains, dry inside out). Instead I wash/dry them right side out to 'abuse them' to see what they can take. I've had a couple cases of vinyl coming off in parts but never the rhinestones. 

Questions: 
1. *What is the best heat temp for heat pressing rhinestones?* I am pressing at 334 degrees on hotronix auto clam.
2. *How long should I be pressing? *I am doing 19 seconds for vinyl layer and same temp but an add'l 16 second press for rhinestones for a total of 35 seconds @334.
3. *Can the rhinestones touch or be on top of the vinyl layer?*
3. *What am I doing wrong? *

Any help would be greatly appreciated...and the sooner, the better. I need to give my customer her t-shirt!...if I need to make another one, I need to get on it fast!

Lisa


----------



## dd2

I press my stones at 380 degrees, for 20 sec. Flip the item inside out and press again for another 10-15 secs. On the hoodies, make sure there is a firm surface so the adhesive can melt into the fabric. I have never pressed stones on vinyl, but I am sure there will be others that will be able to answer. I have pressed on plastisol and every shirt came back due to the stones falling off. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## debz1959

Pre-heat the press to 325° F (160° C) & set for light to medium pressure.

Lay your shirt on the bed.

Throw a clean t-shirt over the design & close the press for 15 seconds.

If you are using larger stones, close & press again for another 15 seconds.

Remove the shirt and turn over to press one more time.

As to whether the stone will stick to vinyl, for some people it works, but personally, I wouldn't do it. Either put around the vinyl or cut holes for the stones.


----------



## katruax

Yes you don't want to press on Vinyl... They will fall off... DTG printing no problem...

I do 330 for 20 seconds turn inside out for 10 seconds...

I haven't had one come back yet....

I would say if you are not turning them inside out and pressing I would...

The quality of stone could have something to do with it too?...

Kevin

Kevin


----------



## mesewsatx

The stones I use recommend 310 degree for 25 second-never had a problem till I tried to save some money and bought some gradeAAA from China and half fell off in the first wash!!!


----------



## jean518

As stated, they will not stick to vinyl or nylon. They will stick to Deco Flock vinyl. I have shirts that are 2/3 years old that I used flock with stones pressed on top. They have not lost a stone and the flock is still in great shape.


----------



## BlingItOn

I also press at 320 degrees for 12 seconds medium pressure. After I peel off the transfer tape I place a teflon sheet over the design and repress for an additional 5 seconds. If you decide to turn the shirt inside out and press the back make sure you leave the transfer tape on or place a teflon sheet between the shirt layers. If the glue seeps out around the rhinestones it may get on the back of the shirt. A teflon sheet will prevent this from happening.


----------



## proworlded

Quality rhinestones if applied properly should not fall off during washing.


----------



## SELEGANT

I agree with others. I use korean low lead stones or swarovski if requested. I have found that the larger the stone the longer you need to press and with medium to hard pressure. I set my clam press at 334 press garment for 5 seconds, apply transfer, press for 15 seconds, cool to touch, peel transfer sheet and press for additional 10 seconds. I usually have my press on 8 or 9 pressure. I have had no returns. I also have never turned the garment inside out. Hope this helps. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DivineBling

One thing to keep in mind is that Lisa is using a silicone rhinestone cover sheet which requires a little more time and higher temp than using no cover sheet or just a Teflon sheet.



proworlded said:


> Quality rhinestones if applied properly should not fall off during washing.


And Ed, she's using the same stones you saw on Rodney's shirt at ISS AC. Did you think those looked like quality rhinestones?


----------



## cookie666

Is there such thing as pressing for too long? Will all the glue seep into the fabric with not enough left to hold the stone?


----------



## jean518

A good rule of thumb is to ALWAYS put some kind of protective sheet/pillow inside the item or under if you turn it inside out and follow pressing instructions. I press for approx 17 to 20 sec for first press and then repress for 8. Never had an issue with stones not sticking. Pressing temp for me is 320 and medium pressure.


----------



## BlingItOn

cookie666 said:


> Is there such thing as pressing for too long? Will all the glue seep into the fabric with not enough left to hold the stone?


I was told a while back that if you press for too long or too hot of a temperature you can start to burn off the glue. If you choose to press at a high heat you should not have to press very long unless perhaps your cover sheet is thicker than the teflon sheet or kraft paper.


----------



## idelements

I almost never press from the inside of the shirt. The only time I have had issues with stones not sticking is on premade transfers that I have bought....so most certainly that is due to low quality stones/glue. I have never had one of my shirts come back due to the stones not sticking and I use a variety of settings...but typically around 330-340 for 12-15 seconds. Sometimes I will peel tape and then do a second quick press (but not from the inside).

Your stones probably are coming off due to the fact that you put them directly on top of the vinyl. Can't do that....they don't stick (as you have found out)


----------



## leapoffaith

Everyone does it differently, as you can see, but I'm going to throw in my two cents because I have shirts and hoodies I have washed and dried myself now many, many times over a couple of years and have not lost a stone.

I press at 330 for 20 seconds. Peel off transfer tape. Press another 10 seconds. 

I was turning inside out for the second press very briefly, but I messed up a couple of shirts with glue dots that way, so I stopped doing that.


----------



## DivineBling

cookie666 said:


> Is there such thing as pressing for too long? Will all the glue seep into the fabric with not enough left to hold the stone?


Yes, absolutely. If you press too long, the glue can also ooze out the side of the stones leaving an ugly mess between the stones and not enough glue between them and the shirt.


----------



## bek416

Friends, I am wireless and at a baseball tournament and I have an AWESOME baseball transfer that I want to apply but no heat press yet. I KNOW I am taking a big chance if I use a home iron, but I really want this one design for tomorrow (hello! Sales!!) at this tournament. Who has tips for me to be able to use an iron at home on this one shirt?? Help!

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## DivineBling

bek416 said:


> Friends, I am wireless and at a baseball tournament and I have an AWESOME baseball transfer that I want to apply but no heat press yet. I KNOW I am taking a big chance if I use a home iron, but I really want this one design for tomorrow (hello! Sales!!) at this tournament. Who has tips for me to be able to use an iron at home on this one shirt?? Help!
> 
> Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


Is it for you to wear yourself?

If so, you can iron it really carefully. I would iron right on top of the transfer and then turn it inside out and iron it from the inside, too.

Wait for it to cool and then peel the transfer tape off. Then iron it inside out again. Be sure that you don't have the stones touching the back of the shirt when you iron it inside out or the glue can leak out and get on the back of the shirt.


----------



## bek416

Yes, it's my own... I have home ironed the designs I've done by hand for years, but those are always swarovski crystals and I have been really thorough and touched up any loose stones with my hot fix tool... I don't know about Korean stones, etc...

I just want to get it on to help with the ordering process since everyone wants to see it!

Thanks Stephanie!!! 

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## rubyred

I used a dry iron without steam holes, with a polished solid soleplate, for years when hand placing Swarovski crystals. It still comes in handy for the occasional oddly-placed design (sleeves, etc). 

I know the feeling of being excited to get a shirt ready for an event, so that the orders can start rolling in, but do you really want to have people placing and waiting for orders before you get your heat press set up? That could cause some undue stress. I went through a bit of a learning curve when I bought my heat press. There are some logistics that I didn't initially think of, such as which outlet can it safely be plugged into (arcing wires not only dim the lights, but are also a major fire hazard), can it stay set up in that room, does it need to be movable? They weigh about 100 pounds, so that can be a major consideration. Do I have all the accessories I need, such as teflon pillows and sheet, etc? 

I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer on your new venture, because you might have everything already figured out. I just wish I had realized some of these things before I started.


----------



## Heatpressinc

There are so many different types of stones that vary in the type of adhesive each manufacture uses. Some are better than others and some apply more than others and need more time to melt the adhesive completely and then cure/dry onto the shirt. The stones that have the cheaper adhesive have Greenish colored backs, the better adhesive that will stick through many washes is Grey or dark Grey colored. With that being said its always better to do stones at a hotter temp and for a little longer than usual, stones usually fall off in one wash because you didn't melt the adhesive enough to adhere to the garment and to cure correctly. All adhesives melt at different temps and time. You have to look closely at all the bases stones after to see the adhesive melted and sticks. We use Korean grade stones with grey backs and we do them at 360f for 20 seconds with a really firm pressure and if need be you an quickly hit it again to make sure it melts completely and do a really cool peel so you give time for the adhesive to bind with the garment. Another tip is to make sure you have a Teflon backing so the glue doesn't get melted to the other side of your garment. Teflon pillows help to with zippers and buttons on garments. Hope this helps


----------



## Tonyt79

Heatpressinc said:


> There are so many different types of stones that vary in the type of adhesive each manufacture uses. Some are better than others and some apply more than others and need more time to melt the adhesive completely and then cure/dry onto the shirt. The stones that have the cheaper adhesive have Greenish colored backs, the better adhesive that will stick through many washes is Grey or dark Grey colored. With that being said its always better to do stones at a hotter temp and for a little longer than usual, stones usually fall off in one wash because you didn't melt the adhesive enough to adhere to the garment and to cure correctly. All adhesives melt at different temps and time. You have to look closely at all the bases stones after to see the adhesive melted and sticks. We use Korean grade stones with grey backs and we do them at 360f for 20 seconds with a really firm pressure and if need be you an quickly hit it again to make sure it melts completely and do a really cool peel so you give time for the adhesive to bind with the garment. Another tip is to make sure you have a Teflon backing so the glue doesn't get melted to the other side of your garment. Teflon pillows help to with zippers and buttons on garments. Hope this helps


+1 very true post . But on the other post I have not had issues with stones staying on vinyl. We do that all the time


----------



## Heatpressinc

Our rule of thumb is to never heat transfer stones on vinyls because they tend to not apply well and tend to fall off quicker in a wash. We put them on top of plastisol silk screen transfers or regular silk screens but stones always adhere/bind better to some sort of fabric.


----------



## bek416

Thank you Ellen and Hugh, I actually do have everything you mentioned except a teflon pillow? And didn't take in to consideration about the weight of the press. Thanks for the info, I am a quick study and plan to take much time to learn before I deliver anything! Any other words of advice for me???? Please!


----------



## Heatpressinc

Before you give those garments to your client look closely at the base of the stones, you'll be able to see if the adhesive melted completely. If you are unsure you can always press them again at 350f for 10 more seconds and lay the garment flat to let the adhesive bind to the fabric completely. Again make sure to put a teflon sheet backing so the adhesive doesn't stick to the back side of the garment. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Sue2

Heatpressinc said:


> Again make sure to put a teflon sheet backing so the adhesive doesn't stick to the back side of the garment. Hope this helps and good luck.


Using a teflon or kraft sheet to prevent glue sticking to the back of the shirt has been mentioned many times in this thread. 

Are you putting this sheet inside the shirt between the front and back sides on the first pressing or when you press inside out on the second pressing? Or both?

Thanks,
Sue2


----------



## sjidohair

Hi Guys,
Here is What we Recommend to our Clients and Use everyday ourselves.

I have been doing this for many years now and I have not had one item ever returned with any of our Korean, Machine Cut, Swarovski Stones using this Method.

I do not use a Thermal covering I use a Product inside the Shirt and also a Product under and on top of my garment to protect my press from ink or glue.

1.I pre press 7 sec to get moisture out of Garment

2.Put my insert in the shirt ( so the shirt does not glue together in this process)

3.Press for 20 sec

4.385 temp I use a Vesta auto open and a mighty press and temps are the same

5.Turn in side out press 7 sec on backside of stones

6. Turn right side out and one final post press

This is what we recommend to all of our clients

The most glue showing thru the fiber on the backside will always be the Rhinestuds as those lil cups are filled with the Clear glue,

If you need any further help just ask.


----------



## Heatpressinc

Sandy is a real Pro, those are really good step by step instructions for rhinestone transfers, btw step 5 is a REALLY good tip. Thanks for posting Sandy, glad you're using your Vesta Heat Press!


----------



## bek416

Followed all instruction from everyone here, and the shirt looks great. All stones are seated nicely and deeply against the fabric. Has anyone ever had the shirt LOOK really good but not wash well? I'm wondering if looks can be deceiving.

It's nice to see such a friendly community. I am an active member of many different forum "families" and boy, some can be extremely rude and not helpful. 

Thank you all again!

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## gabenick2

bek416 said:


> Has anyone ever had the shirt LOOK really good but not wash well?



Yes when I first started. I purchased a cheap press that did not offer even heat and I was not using the proper pressure. I learned the hard way and had to redo shirts, stones were falling off after one wash.


----------



## threeplusme

We're new to rhinestones but am selling them as fast as we can make them. We have been pressing based on the recommendations for the brand we're using. There is seemingly a HUGE difference in the quality from top to bottom - rhinestone to glue.


----------



## avinar

there are a different heat/pressure for some stones with different brands and quality. nowadays there are many good cheep rhinestones from china and korea, where you can buy them in a big bags ( 1kg-10kg...).
but always remember to :

1-when buying rhinestones check if the back adhesive is silver/grey not green, as the green glue are weak

2-check if the amount of glue (the thickness) is not very high, more glue dont mean better quality, and after the heat the excess glue will appear around the stone and looks really bad.

3-always apply heat to the smallest then bigger size, as the bigger size (ss16 and above) will prevent the heat/pressure to apply on the smallest stones (ss6-ss8).

4-always make a sample from same quality (t-shirt,...) with a different heat/pressure ( on same t-shirt- different places) and wash...then see the result. you can write the heat/pressure with permanent marker on t-shirt so after wash you can compare the result 

5-rhinestones *MUST* wash in *COLD* water & *INSIDE OUT*. remember that some washing powder/soaps/detergents/softening... may weaken the stones !

6-Rhinestones adhesive BEST reacts with Cotton/natural fabrics than Polyester based fabrics.

(i do apologize for my English as its my 2nd language)
hope this helps


----------



## bek416

That's some pretty good English, thank you for the tips!

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------

